#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > زبان های برنامه نویسی | Programming Languages >  > مشکل: مشکل با بازکردن دیتابیس اکسس 2003

## mojtabashaye

دوستان عزیز و استادان گرامی خواهش میکنم کمک کنید .
بنده یه برنامه کارتیست انبارداری نوشتم و برای سه تا کاربر یوز و پسورد جدا گذاشتم و یک پسورد هم برای ادمین گذاشتم تا بتونم در مواقع خاص وارد disign view بشم و تغییرات رو اعمال کنم . چند روز پیش متاسفانه فایل security mwd را پاک کردم والان وقتی میخوام وارد برنامه بشم یا یکی از tableها رو دباز دکنم با ارور you cant open table you must administer permissions یا برای تغییر سطح دسترسی وقتی از گزینه tools و optiion وارد security میشم پیغام you cant chang permissions for table the change permission for this object you must have administer permission for it
حالا کلی هم اطلاعات انبار داخل اون هست و متاسفانه چند روزه محل کارم بشدت فشار میاره که مشکلو حل کنم اما نمیشه . تورو خدا کمک کنید

IMG_۲۰۱۵۰۴۱۳_۱۰۰۹۰۴.jpg

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mojtabashaye

> دوستان عزیز و استادان گرامی خواهش میکنم کمک کنید .
> بنده یه برنامه کارتیست انبارداری نوشتم و برای سه تا کاربر یوز و پسورد جدا گذاشتم و یک پسورد هم برای ادمین گذاشتم تا بتونم در مواقع خاص وارد disign view بشم و تغییرات رو اعمال کنم . چند روز پیش متاسفانه فایل security mwd را پاک کردم والان وقتی میخوام وارد برنامه بشم یا یکی از tableها رو دباز دکنم با ارور you cant open table you must administer permissions یا برای تغییر سطح دسترسی وقتی از گزینه tools و optiion وارد security میشم پیغام you cant chang permissions for table the change permission for this object you must have administer permission for it
> حالا کلی هم اطلاعات انبار داخل اون هست و متاسفانه چند روزه محل کارم بشدت فشار میاره که مشکلو حل کنم اما نمیشه . تورو خدا کمک کنید
> 
> IMG_۲۰۱۵۰۴۱۳_۱۰۰۹۰۴.jpg


دوستان کسی نیست یه راهنمایی بکنه ؟

----------

